# Down Syndrome: Advice on support in the USA



## ZubZub

Hi

We are considering moving countries for various reasons, one of which being the safe future of our little girl with Down Syndrome. I have battled to find information about support that the State provides in the USA. I know in the UK, the State provides for many of the additional needs of people with DS, such as speech and language therapy, occupational therapy, medical needs etc. Is anyone able to give me advice on what happens in the USA? 

Currently my 8 yo daughter attends speech therapy and OT and is at a small, mainstream school where the child: teacher ratio is low enough that they cope with her extra needs. She also has a heart condition (she had surgery at 4 months old) and sees a cardiologist annually. We pay for everything. 

Your advice is so appreciated. Thanks!


----------

